

An idea proposal for Magic Jack - sh_vipin
http://www.syncfin.com/magicjack/
An important idea for an important feature enhancement that will be so useful for its customers and can give it advantage over its competition.
======
sh_vipin
It seems OOMA already has that Bluetooth to phone integration but yes Magic
Jack doesn't . More detailed comparison is here at :
[http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/images/magicjack-
vs-...](http://blog.tmcnet.com/blog/tom-keating/images/magicjack-vs-nettalk-
vs-oomo-vs-obihai-comparison-chart.png)

More details

------
sh_vipin
Not sure if why this has been "Un-highlighted". Are the words like "idea and
proposal" not allowed in headline.

Is there any guidelines page for submission here ?

